
Seven alien, Earth-sized planets found just 39 light years from Earth - traviswingo
http://www.nature.com/news/these-seven-alien-worlds-could-help-explain-how-planets-form-1.21512#tpw
======
sbarre
tl;dr - This article is from Feb 2017 and is about TRAPPIST-1

------
choward
No reason to put "alien" in the headline expect to make it more click-baity.

~~~
traviswingo
"Alien" actually doesn't refer to little green/gray humanoids from the
movies...by the very definition the plants are "alien," since they differ from
Earth and are unknown (or foreign) to us.

